# Estacada Cane



## lhommedieu (Jan 31, 2003)

I am putting together a list of students interested in attending five workshops in Estacada Cane with Bill Schettino.  Bill has a unique martial arts background and is one of the best coach/teachers that I have ever known.  For more information:

http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/bill_schettino.htm
http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/estacada.htm

The workshops will take place in the New York City area from April to September.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 9, 2003)

A correction on the scheduling of the seminars:

We are re-scheduling Bill Schettino's Estacada-cane seminars to five Sundays this spring - instead of from April to September.  This is so participants can build upon what they have practiced from week to week, instead of from month to every other month.  Retention of the material seems to be better if the classes are scheduled in this manner.  Interested parties can contact me at lhommedieu@hotmail.com.  You may also find further information at: 

http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/seminars.htm

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

